# Medium Ugly/Gafftop?



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Fish bite was good today. Over a dozen 12 inch + whiting, a nice croaker, the attached black drum, a small 2 ft blacktip, and two Gafftop catfish. (At least, that is what I think these were.). A little help, are gafftops edible? Also, I usually only eat black Drum that are juvenile with black stripes. This one was under 10 lbs, but no stripes. He went back, edible or not? Trying to learn!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sail cats are certainly edible and I would liken them to a freshwater channel cat. Not much meat for their size.

I like a small drum too but generally wont eat one over 5lbs

Nice report!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sail cats are pretty good , just a little slimy skinned, but the fillets are nice and flaky white. Black drum are pretty good also, my cut-off for them is about the 10 lb. mark.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for your help with this. I wondered where the slime on my line came from with the sailcats. It is really fun to try to learn about surf fishing. The more I learn the more I believe in my fishing philosophy which is "A blind pig will find an acorn every once in a while if he roots around long enough!" Still, it helps if you know where the oak trees are, the time of the year acorns fall, etc. Luck is still better than skill for the unskilled like me, but I do want to learn!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah the filets on a sail are very small due to their bone structure. They are very good to eat though!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Go to YouTube and look up angler up. Brant Peacher is the the captain. He has been doing 2 new series. 1 series he is catching and eating most fish we all consider trash. He tries some stuff you would never think of and gives an honest opinion 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------

